# Trek 2.1 Bottom Bracket Play



## safme (May 1, 2010)

Just curious. Has anyone had problems with bottom bracket play on a 2009 trek 2.1. Mine has been worked on twice by my lbs. I am told they could not get a replacement from trek. Apparently they are out of stock. They are going to replace my crank and bottom bracket with a shimano tiagra set?


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Go with the 105


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

safme said:


> Just curious. Has anyone had problems with bottom bracket play on a 2009 trek 2.1. Mine has been worked on twice by my lbs. I am told they could not get a replacement from trek. Apparently they are out of stock. They are going to replace my crank and bottom bracket with a shimano tiagra set?


Gossamer cranksets are trouble prone, so if they're planning on replacing it with a Shimano, I wouldn't argue. Just make sure they replace the Gossamer with a like crankset. In other words, if it's a compact, replace wiht a compact. If triple, replace with a triple. This assumes your current gearing suites you and the terrain you ride.


----------

